# LOTM - September 2020 (ABC123)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for September 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

September 2020 Nominations:

1) tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal


2) ABC123 - Lawn Journal


3) ZeonJNix -Lawn Journal









4) jrubb42 -  Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal



His Celebration Bermuda is looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I nominate @ABC123. Insane comeback this year.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=314371#p314371


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks, @Ware!

I think I'll have to vote for @ABC123 at this point. Wow!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I nominate @ZeonJNix -https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650&start=100


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

@Brodgers88 Thanks! Just over here trying to keep up with you!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I nominate @jrubb42 .... such an amazing journey this season.

Journal - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17822&start=220


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I nominate @jrubb42 .... such an amazing journey this season.
> 
> Journal - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17822&start=220


Thanks @Stuofsci02. I am truly honored with the nomination. I wish I could get better photos without shadows from trees constantly in the way!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If not closed, I'd nominate @mitch1588

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=21134&start=40

Tough competition


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I know I'm a cool season member, but I enjoy sneaking across the Mason/Dixon line to check out @tcorbitt20 's journal. Good work, sir.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> I know I'm a cool season member, but I enjoy sneaking across the Mason/Dixon line to check out @tcorbitt20 's journal. Good work, sir.


I appreciate that! I don't cross the line much myself, but I need to. I just end up jealous of how well everything stripes up there!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I nominate @jrubb42

He did a great job keeping that lawn looking tip top all year! Keep it up!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17822&p=322362#p322362


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tight race! Get those votes in! Voting ends tonight!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Ware said:


> Tight race! Get those votes in! Voting ends tonight!


VERY tight race :shock: I say you should end the poll now and both would be winners :mrgreen:

But seriously all four are beautiful lawns! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @ABC123!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the votes! It was a really close one.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

When you have the lead the last 4 days and the guy you nominate beats you in the last hour...



Congrats @ABC123!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> When you have the lead the last 4 days and the guy you nominate beats you in the last hour...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @ABC123!


 :lol:

Congrats all!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> When you have the lead the last 4 days and the guy you nominate beats you in the last hour...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @ABC123!


That's hilarious. Congrats to @ABC123 and to all the nice lawns. It sure is fun, isn't it?


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > When you have the lead the last 4 days and the guy you nominate beats you in the last hour...
> ...


Was pulling for my Bermuda Bro but defined stripes will win 9/10 times.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats! That was a close one.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > When you have the lead the last 4 days and the guy you nominate beats you in the last hour...
> ...


So fun... :lol: :lol:

I took a look at your journal and you have an awesome yard!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > jrubb42 said:
> ...


Thanks. Right back at ya! Looking at the other yards, it's obvious mine was a charity nomination. Maybe by this time next year...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @ABC123 .... That is the closest race I have seen.. Great lawns to all nominations!


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

If @jrubb42 did a cross stripe pic, i think he wins. Deeper green. Beautiful lawn.


----------

